# Cyclogest and thrush



## sunbutton1

hello,

can anyone help me out with some advice, i've had my first treatment of ivf and it worked (couldnt believe it) but i'm having a problem since ive been taking the cyclogest pessaries i'm suffering from thrush really bad is this common?  ? 
i've been using canastan cream but its not doing any thing can you recommend any thing else and will i have this problem till the 12 week point.

i know i shouldnt but i didnt take 1 pessarie this morning to see if it was this that was causing the thrush and it stopped itching for a while and then i panicked and took it as soon as i got back home from the town.

i'm 9wk 1 day and having twins i've got my next scan on tuesday 27th march 2012 to find out if identical or not and straight into see my nurse for my pathway plan should i speak to her about this and see if there is any thing she can do i is it ok to stop taking them the ivf clinic said to take till 12 week point but i cant go on like this for much longer its killing me. ive woken myself up several night scratching at myself and being really saw.....

please please can anyone help me?  

thanks in advance for any advice you can give.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Sunbutton - Cyclogest can be taken via the    - that's how I take it if I end up with a wee bit of thrush.  You MUST take your Cyclogest or some form of progesterone as this is supporting your pregnancy.  Have you contacted your clinic?


    and a massive congrats on your pregnancy.


Tis xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Are you sure it is thrush or is it an allergy to the cyclogest or the canestan?
If it is thrush due to pregnancy or the changes to the mucosal environment from the pessaries then you have to treat the internal infection as otherwise you will get no where. This means checking with your doctor or midwife and getting the internal canestan pessaries.
If it still does not help then you might need a different drug.

They should also check your blood or urine to ensure that you are not diabetic if the thrush is recurrent.

Do all the normal things to help thrush - cotton underwear washed in non bio, use aqueous cream to wash gently and avoid soap, do not wash too often, wipe front to back, allow air to the area as much as possible.

Finally in terms of the progesterone pessaries - you can use them rectally and some people find this better. Or use a different product - ask your clinic whether you can change to a gel, or if really needed and you can face it, injections into the muscle.

I do know that some clinics stop the progesterone support earlier, so discuss your treatment plan and the symptoms you have been getting with your consultant.

We cannot make any prescribing decisions for you personally on here as we do not know your history, so you must discuss with your own doctors.

Hope you feel better soon and congrats on the twins


----------



## sunbutton1

thanks mistletoe (holly)

i'm in on tuesday to see the consultant so i'll speak to him then and untill then i use the other entrance as you said as long as i get it thats all that matters, i went to see the doctor today and they said it was the wax that was causing the problem i didnt have trush internally which was good so got more cream till tuesday and see what they can do for me.

thanks for your help and i'll keep my fingers crossed that every thing goes ok for all of you and myself any thing can happen and i dont want to get to excited after reading everyone elses problems. 

take care
   
i will be  for you all xx


----------

